# [SOLVED] Can't map file share.



## jallenjens (Mar 27, 2008)

I am trying to setup a mapped network drive. The file server is running Windows Server 2003 R2, and the PCs are running Windows XP SP2. There ia a domain present, but these computers can't a part of it and they aren't connected to a DNS server. After entering the I.P. address and share name (i.e. \\198.262.68.25\share$) and then enter in the user credentials, it keeps asking for the username and password. It does, however, add the servername to the front of the password when it asks for the user credentials again. My coworker ran Ethereal while we were trying to map it so that we could see the traffic, and after the PC send the request to connect to the share, the server responds with Error: status_no_such_device. I know the share exists. I don't have this problem when I map the share to my new laptop running Vista or to another server on the LAN that is also running Server 2003. Also, when I try to use the NET USE command to connect to the share, it feeds back an error saying, "Logon Failure: unknown user name or bad password." But the username I'm using is the server's administrator account, since it isn't on a domain. I've given given the Everyone group Full Control on both the Share and NTLM permissions. 

What is causing this? Is this a security setting that is causing this? Or is this a network issue? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm on a time crunch to get this up and running.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Can't map file share.*

If you trying to use the $ admin shares, create a new share and it'll probably work better. Also, you are getting a password prompt, which indicates you don't have an account on that machine.


----------



## jallenjens (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Can't map file share.*

I've tried creating a non-hidden share (one without the $), but still got the same result. When it asks for the username/password, I'm entering the administrator account on the server. After I hit enter, the login window disappears, but comes right back with <server name>\administrator in the username box. That tells me it's recognizing the server, but not authenticating with the servers admin account. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Can't map file share.*

Create a user account on the server that matches the name/password of the account used to login to the machine that's attempting to access the share.


----------



## jallenjens (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Can't map file share.*

I fixed the problem by creating a new domain with the file server as the domain controller. Everything seems to be working fine now. Thanks guys.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Can't map file share.*

Thanks for the feedback.


----------

